# Which Cities Have "green-Belts"?



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow.. Chicago is reaally green


----------



## Detroit_Mahn (May 3, 2005)

*Detroit* has River Rouge Park. It's basically a large chain of parkland that goes along the River Rouge which goes through Detroit and 8 suburbs. 

A short portion of it:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

In the heart of Singapore lies a central rainforest reserve, including the Bukit Timah Nature Reserve. It is one of 2 cities in the world to have primary rainforest enclosed within urban development.

It contains virgin tropical rainforest, with a very high concentration of biodiversity.

It can be seen as the dark green area in the centre of the island:


















Scroll ----->










On the top left corner of this pic:









In addition there are several park areas within the CBD: Fort Canning Park, the Istana grounds and the Padang, all seen in the pic above.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> Wow.. Chicago is reaally green


Chicago is green? Toronto has 1800+ Parks in the city.

Also didn't they cancel the greenbelt plan surrounding Toronto?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

ok fine... 

Green belt in Chicago= All of the 29 miles of LAkefront with some inland parks in Chicago like Mckindley, marquette, etc...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Also didn't they cancel the greenbelt plan surrounding Toronto?


:sly:

http://www.mah.gov.on.ca/userfiles/HTML/nts_1_16289_1.html


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Brisbane has some green belts still intact. They were set aside in the 1930's to separate Brisbane from other cities. I have highlited the green belts surrounding Brisbane but at the moment due to population pressures they are considering building on them.


----------



## Mock (Apr 27, 2005)

The Cities website has this to say: "Edmonton can boast more greenery within its boundaries than any other city in Canada. The City maintains 3,800 hectares of grass – that’s almost 24,000 NHL ice hockey rinks. 
In all, Edmonton has over 460 parks. The 48-kilometre long city stretch of the North Saskatchewan River alone has 22 major parks. No wonder it’s become known as the Ribbon of Green. It is also the largest expanse of urban parkland in North America."

Here's a piece of it near downtown, the "Ribbon of Green" basically follows the river valley in and beyond the city.









The river flooded recently, and you can view some ground level photos of some parks in my photo thread covering the flood:
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?threadid=79395

And here's another photo thread depicting Edmonton's lush greenery. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217584&page=1

You can get a greater sense of scope of the size of the whole thing from Google. The areas pictured in this post are mostly just from the stretch on the map from "Riverside Golf Course" to the "Kinsmen Pitch and Putt" right in the middle of the map.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=edmonton&ll=53.533574,-113.505249&spn=0.179507,0.419764&hl=en


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

nice updates....one fact is that Melbourne is the least polluted city for it's size...which I believe has been the consequence of much parklands...and golfing 3 mins from the city centre.....


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

theres a difference between parkland and a green belt. greenbelts are used to discourage sprawl and encourage intensification. they generaly wrap around most or all of the outskirts of a city, even if there are suburban areas outside of the greenbelt. parks are just parks, there are parks everywhere


----------



## Mock (Apr 27, 2005)

Parkland > Greenbelts

Anyways, Edmonton's is sort of a belt, you're just viewing the fat man straight on instead of from a birds-eye view.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

*Houston* have the largest *URBAN* park in the US, since I'm tired to write I just copy it from google: Houston's Memorial Park covers approximately 1,466 acres just inside Loop 610 at Woodway (it is between downtown Houston and uptown Houston). The park includes Texas’ top-rated municipal 18-hole golf course, as well as facilities for tennis, softball, swimming, track, croquet, volleyball, in-line skating, cycling and a popular three-mile running course









*Austin * have Town Lake Metropolitan Park stretches along the banks of the Colorado River from Tom Miller Dam on the west to Colorado River Park on the east. This giant park contains 10.1 miles of hiking and biking trails. This page will give you a good idea how green Austin is:
http://www.texasfreeway.com/Austin/photos/around_austin/west_austin_views.shtml


----------

